# Duncan James from Blue



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looks like he got himself down the gym, first pic was taken in 2006 and the second one is the lastest pic of him.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

He must be on dat der celltek


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks like he bought a treadmill and mt2


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Those tats would have looked sh1t on his old body.

Very good physique to have year round IMO.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks infinitely better than he did.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

when you have time aned money like he has it would be easily possible he is looking in good shape with hard work


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking miles better than the first pic.

Like his Tatt on his shoulder,they always look better on darker skin anyway,the pasty white skin makes them look sh1te.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

WRT said:


> Looks like he bought a treadmill and mt2


Agree. Looks in good shape but there is 4 years between pics.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair the first pic just looks like he let himself go

good physique


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah,hes done a bit of weights and a few fcuking shakes...big deal

Loads of people are doing this now its 2010...oh and a 4 week course on sh1t 50s.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> when you have time aned money like he has it would be easily possible he is looking in good shape with hard work


True, in better shape than 75% of the forum without a doubt.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> True, in better shape than 75% of the forum without a doubt.


Are YOU in better shape though ?.....as you hide behind a cartoon avvy.....just saying like.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pea head said:


> Are YOU in better shape though ?.....as you hide behind a cartoon avvy.....just saying like.


he meant to say 76% and forgot to include himself


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> Are YOU in better shape though ?.....as you hide behind a cartoon avvy.....just saying like.


 

Well you are right its not impressive by our standards but for Joe Average just not stuffing his face with crap and actually doing some sort of a workout is head and shoulders over the rest of the population.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

His right pec is a bit of a funny shape :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Certainly looks better than my fat a$$


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

he is in good shape. he works a couple of hours a day/week maybe. he has a hard life.

must be a nightmare trying to fit in a workout.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I think he's nice !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying to get my abs showing at the moment and it ain't that easy!

I'm sure keeping them showing will be even harder.....


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Feck it he's in shape then me...............

But my willy is bigger


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

MillionG said:


> His right pec is a bit of a funny shape :/


 i noticed that too...just thought it was me.

whats the crack there then?


----------



## sexiboi2 (Jul 1, 2010)

He trains in the same gym as me and i always see him in there with his personal trainer.

The guy works out hard and his hard work has paid off! He is also a really nice guy which makes him more attractive than his muscles to me!

lol


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

sexiboi2 said:


> He trains in the same gym as me and i always see him in there with his personal trainer.
> 
> The guy works out hard and his hard work has paid off! He is also a really nice guy which makes him more attractive than his muscles to me!
> 
> lol


duncan:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

phys sam said:


> duncan:whistling:


Nah his Boyfriend lol


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

rodrigo said:


> when you have time aned money like he has it would be easily possible he is looking in good shape with hard work


this is what annoys me - its the typical attitude of - ''well they can do it look at all the resources they have!'' bollocks - resources, time etc doesnt make you sweat and strain under a loaded bar, it doesnt make you stick to a controlled diet - effort and willpower do, stop rationalising your own current level of achievement by blaming others success on genetics, money, time etc

theres plenty of peopl out there who work two jobs due to low income, have **** genetics and still achieve that level - dont belittle others achievements IMO as it does little to move you forward and change your situation, if anything it will keep you in that position as you create self fulfilling prophecies that will keep you where you are now


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

MillionG said:


> His right pec is a bit of a funny shape :/


is that not just because he is internally rotating his right arm in the pic which is tensing that pec more than the other side


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> this is what annoys me - its the typical attitude of - ''well they can do it look at all the resources they have!'' bollocks - resources, time etc doesnt make you sweat and strain under a loaded bar, it doesnt make you stick to a controlled diet - effort and willpower do, stop rationalising your own current level of achievement by blaming others success on genetics, money, time etc
> 
> theres plenty of peopl out there who work two jobs due to low income, have **** genetics and still achieve that level - dont belittle others achievements IMO as it does little to move you forward and change your situation, if anything it will keep you in that position as you create self fulfilling prophecies that will keep you where you are now


Glen both your post and the one you have responded to are correct, although yours is somewhat more vitriolic.

So many people are time poor at the moment due to increasing work and home reponsibilities that it is true to say that being a celeb and getting in shape is easier as actually that's part of your job and you do have the time to do.

It is also true that being busy doesn't give you an excuse not to train: I'm 42 have a wife and family, run a firm and work 60+ hours per week and find time to train 3-4 times per week (normally at 7 am at the weekends and after work during the week).

I think anyone who trains is a winner as it's so easy not to and we should applaud those who do.

At my gym on Sunday there was a Women who must have weighed in at 20 stone and she was trying really hard and I think she'll do really well and I'm sure there's plenty of other people who are grasping the nettle and improving themselves.

The only group I dislike is the biceps boys and those skinny runts who take their shirts off in the sun!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Simon m said:


> Glen both your post and the one you have responded to are correct, although yours is somewhat more vitriolic.
> 
> So many people are time poor at the moment due to increasing work and home reponsibilities that it is true to say that being a celeb and getting in shape is easier as actually that's part of your job and you do have the time to do.
> 
> ...


agree I was probably a little to agressive in my statements but its my bug bear that everyone seems to assign peoples achievements to genetics, time, money etc etc

with a decent diet and three hard 30 mins sessions a week you could achieve what duncan james has there really if you where disciplined and consistant enough


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

4 years is a long time .. it's doable in less than that i would say a year . .. diet cardio and lifting weight job done.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> agree I was probably a little to agressive in my statements but its my bug bear that *everyone seems to assign peoples achievements to genetics, time, money etc etc*
> 
> *with a decent diet and three hard 30 mins sessions a week you could achieve what duncan james has there really if you where disciplined and consistant enough*


good post :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Glen is spot on .. you could have all the money in the world .. if you have no will power .. you won't do it ..

how many rich FAT people you see ..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looks decent imo


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Craig Davids transformation was better!

^ No ****


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Jodie Marsh also got the training bug, but not seen any recent pics of her.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

glen danbury said:


> this is what annoys me - its the typical attitude of - ''well they can do it look at all the resources they have!'' bollocks - resources, time etc doesnt make you sweat and strain under a loaded bar, it doesnt make you stick to a controlled diet - effort and willpower do, stop rationalising your own current level of achievement by blaming others success on genetics, money, time etc
> 
> theres plenty of peopl out there who work two jobs due to low income, have **** genetics and still achieve that level - dont belittle others achievements IMO as it does little to move you forward and change your situation, if anything it will keep you in that position as you create self fulfilling prophecies that will keep you where you are now


after reading this again i come across as abit of an ****hole sorry - but hopefully you get my point:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> after reading this again i come across as abit of an ****hole sorry - but hopefully you get my point:whistling:


Roid rage :lol:

TBH mate you should say sorry it was a good post


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i could'nt give a t0ss about his avarege body,thats all it is.

liked there music tho... :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im suprised no one has mentioned steroids yet? as we all know that brad pitt must of used steroids in troy, oh and that guy in twilight, ed norton in american history x etc.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> His right pec is a bit of a funny shape :/


Well i'd put it down to genetics, not much he can do about it! Im sure thge clunge are not to fussed about the angles of his lower pectoralis fibres!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> im suprised no one has mentioned steroids yet? as we all know that brad pitt must of used steroids in troy, oh and that guy in twilight, ed norton in american history x etc.


Not sure on that, but I have heard that Proviron is used and anti estrogens to help with a ripped looked some times.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

it is a well known ukm fact mate  anyone in any kind of shape must of taken steroids


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good shape I say. Well done to him.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Simon m said:


> Not sure on that, but I have heard that Proviron is used and anti estrogens to help with a ripped looked some times.


That and a cereal bowl full of clen and milk!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You need full fat milk though, the taste of clen cuts through skimmed milk like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tasty said:


> You need full fat milk though, the taste of clen cuts through skimmed milk like you wouldn't believe.


lol :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet the dirty roiding fuker has calouses on his bellend with the amount of gash that's been on it.........................unless he's a shirt lifter which is ace as it's more hole for us


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

sexiboi2 said:


> He trains in the same gym as me and *i always see him in there* with his personal trainer.
> 
> The guy works out hard and his hard work has paid off! He is also a really nice guy which makes him more attractive than his muscles to me!
> 
> lol


I bet you fcking do with a name like that


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I bet the dirty roiding fuker has calouses on his bellend with the amount of gash that's been on it.........................unless he's a shirt lifter which is ace as it's more hole for us


I'm sure it was in the paper that he came out a few months ago.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

aye it did, he is battin for the other team.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pira said:


> Well i'd put it down to genetics, not much he can do about it! Im sure thge clunge are not to fussed about the angles of his lower pectoralis fibres!


I mentioned it because I was confused as to why it was.

I wasn't slating the bloke, no need to defend him.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I mentioned it because I was confused as to why it was.
> 
> I wasn't slating the bloke, no need to defend him.


Not defending him mate, couldnt give a rats a$$ about defending someone I dont know. I know your not slating him, im just suprised at your confusion.


----------

